# Is €500 enough spending money for 1 week in lanzarote?



## Jason123 (9 Jun 2009)

..going over for a wedding next week and on a limited budget.

Any suggestions helpful as to what would be enough spending money, dont want to be left with nothing by the 4th day!

Thanks


----------



## Smashbox (9 Jun 2009)

You should be fine as long as you won't be splashing the cash on stuff to bring back home. Food and Drink isn't massively expensive, I found day trips and bringing home duty free what I spent my money on.


----------



## Caveat (9 Jun 2009)

I assume your accommodation is taken care of?

Like many places you can easily 'survive' on €500.  Lanzarote is cheaper than here - but not dirt cheap or anything.  

You can get a simple 'meal' for about €5 or €6 and a decent one for about €10 or €11.  A large local beer is about €3.00 for example - bottles of local about €2, bottles/cans in supermarkets less than €1.

Depends what your priorities are e.g. eat cheaply and spend the money on boozy nights out (this can fairly easily be done) or eat out occasionally, a bit of shopping etc - what are your plans?


----------



## Jason123 (10 Jun 2009)

I'm going for my cousins wedding.

We'll be leaving the thursday morning.

We're there for 2 weeks but the following Friday we'll be getting paid. So €500 for 7 days including the wedding which I probably wont spend much on anyway coz I wont drink much at it.

I really just dont want to be left short. Want to enjoy myself without having to worry so any suggestions/thoughts appreciated


----------



## Rois (10 Jun 2009)

Yes it is enough.  Allowing €30 for a lovely 3 course meal with wine 6 nights = €180.  You can get a full breakfast for €4 = €28.  Cigs €2 for pack of 20 if you smoke.  Wine/beer very cheap in supermarkets.  Your biggest expense will be nights out.  Taxis very cheap.  Buy suntan lotion here - it's cheaper.  Car hire €20 per day.


----------



## Graham_07 (10 Jun 2009)

Unless you're into long boozy nights out it should be ample. I'd generally allow about €1,000 for 2 for 7 days in Lanzy & that includes all lunches out, all dinners with drink out, a couple days car hire, some cheap vino for home and all incidentals and usually come home with a bit to start off the next time.


----------



## runner (10 Jun 2009)

Mrs Runner and myself normally allow 100€ per day to cover both of us in the Canaries. This would cover all food, good meal and wine plus late drinks. Also coffee during day and taxis. So you should be fine. Obviously you can spend 500€ in one night out if you loose the run of yourself!


----------

